# [PC-BSD] Lost: "this port is IGNORED"



## tryingagain (Dec 12, 2013)

G'day all  :e 

_(I was here some years ago, but it appears the board was upgraded, the passwords couldn't be converted the board just said, and requesting a new password requires me to enter the email address. If only I knew with which email I registered back in those days  :r )._

I decided to make a new attempt at using FreeBSD on the desktop, as some years ago I couldn't get it to work and it was eating up all my time to try to get it to work. As I have always loved what FreeBSD stands for (I donated to the cause some years ago), a year ago I installed pfSense which I still use. Which made me think 'there was a reason I love FreeBSD'   

So, I decided to go easy on myself and install PC-BSD 9.2 first. I wanted to install Handbrake (the video conversion program), which I had to install from ports. It eventually stopped, complaining about a structure change in the Perl directories (or something like this, I am doing this by memory right now). So UPDATING told me I had to do a `portmaster -r perl`. This appeared to be a huge task (I had to press 'enter' a zillion time for every configuration setting for every port/package it tried to upgrade, so I used -G to get rid of those messages). And: it didn't finish. It stopped with a complaint about a port, pcbsd-utils-qt4, being marked as IGNORE since it requires FBSD FreeBSD 10. Which is also mentioned here: http://www.freshports.org/sysutils/pcbsd-utils-qt4.

So, I am a little bit confused (why is it in PC-BSD 9.2 when it is only to be used in FBSD FreeBSD 10), and moreover, I have no clue what to do now. Obviously the upgrade of Perl can't continue like this.

I did find this: viewtopic.php?&t=39669, where it says to uninstall the offending package/port first. But, being the noob that I am, I am assuming it is in there for a reason. So if I remove it probably PC-BSD will crash down (or something slightly less frustrating  :e ).

Would anybody know what to do next? I will be in your debt for any help, of course  :beer 

Thank you in advance and bye


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 14, 2013)

It's not clear to me why that port would be for FreeBSD 10 or later only.  Like many PC-BSD questions, this is best asked on their forums.

It's good that you checked UPDATING, but really that needs to be done before installing or upgrading ports.


----------

